# My b14 tein stech drop



## h8stoplights (Sep 12, 2005)

I will post more pictures but i just put the last strut and spring on yesterday and i am very impressed with the much improved performance and looks.

There is my snowed out sentra gxe.

More to come.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

snow? haha. im in shorts here!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> snow? haha. im in shorts here!


oh i hate you.. your in shorts and im freezing my ass off.


----------



## h8stoplights (Sep 12, 2005)

LIUSPEED said:


> oh i hate you.. your in shorts and im freezing my ass off.



I wish i was in shorts, ridgeway virginia 3 inches of snow


----------

